# First batch using colorant!!



## craftymom0263 (Feb 24, 2014)

Well tonight I did my first batch of soap using Mica colors. I hope it turns out. I used pink and yellow and scented it with BB Karma.  I swirled the two colors together when they were in my homemade mold. I would post a picture but I have know idea how to do that using my phone.


----------



## Khanjari (Feb 25, 2014)

I have an android phone and I am unable to reply from that. I also have the app on my IPod and I reply from that.


----------



## craftymom0263 (Feb 25, 2014)

.                        Here are a couple pictures of my first colorant swirled soap. I think they turned out pretty cool.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Feb 25, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## soapcakes (Feb 25, 2014)

It's beautiful...is this a CP soap?


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 25, 2014)

Those are pretty! I havent used micas yet, was it easy?


----------



## craftymom0263 (Feb 26, 2014)

Yes it is a CP soap and the Mica's were very easy to work with. Now I want to try some more colorants in soap. Thank you for the compliments. This is my third batch of soap.


----------



## Jeanea (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice soap


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow, that's gorgeous! What kind of scent is Karma?


----------



## Melody1982 (Jul 31, 2014)

What was your base and where did u get the Micas and how did u mix it up to get it to blend nicely?


----------



## not_ally (Jul 31, 2014)

Melody, think this was accidentally posted on the wrong forum, it is CP.  I got all excited when I saw it too, an MP soap that looked exactly like CP, yay!  Oh well.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Aug 1, 2014)

That is beautiful soap!


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 1, 2014)

what a beautiful soap! very nice. I am curious how bb karma smells too...?


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 16, 2014)

*BB Karma description*



jules92207 said:


> what a beautiful soap! very nice. I am curious how bb karma smells too...?



I just got some - hoping it would be similar to Lush's Karma (sort of a light orange top note with spice middle and sandalwood/Patchouli base).  Unfortunately, it didn't really smell like Lush's Karma at all.  I'm getting just the base notes and maybe a weird medicinal scent.  My husband described it as smelling like a vet's office in Boulder.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 16, 2014)

darn, that is too bad.


----------



## Ellacho (Aug 16, 2014)

Came out very lovely! Love the colors!


----------



## KristaY (Aug 16, 2014)

snappyllama said:


> I just got some - hoping it would be similar to Lush's Karma (sort of a light orange top note with spice middle and sandalwood/Patchouli base). Unfortunately, it didn't really smell like Lush's Karma at all. I'm getting just the base notes and maybe a weird medicinal scent. My husband described it as smelling like a vet's office in Boulder.



 Hi snappyllama! I agree, BB's Karma smells nothing like Lush's Karma which is one of my favorite OTC scents. I added 25% 10X orange to it and it helped a bit but the patchouli is still the most prominent scent. Next time I'm going to add 10X orange at 50% and hopefully it'll sweeten it up a bit. The odd medicinal scent will fade with cure though. Luckily for me I like the scent of patchouli so it's okay but I was disappointed it wasn't closer to what I was looking for.


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 7, 2014)

KristaY said:


> Hi snappyllama! I agree, BB's Karma smells nothing like Lush's Karma which is one of my favorite OTC scents. I added 25% 10X orange to it and it helped a bit but the patchouli is still the most prominent scent. Next time I'm going to add 10X orange at 50% and hopefully it'll sweeten it up a bit. The odd medicinal scent will fade with cure though. Luckily for me I like the scent of patchouli so it's okay but I was disappointed it wasn't closer to what I was looking for.



I'll have to try mixing with some 10X orange.  <Adds some to cart> 

I'm about to get into making CP and was hoping that it might mellow out a bit more than MP did.  I had tried mixing with a little pear FO (the only fruity scent I have on hand at the moment), but I really don't recommend that! Not good.

I'm still getting a medicinal smell - very alcohol heavy.  Maybe I got a bad batch...

Have you tried Kismet from NG - another Lush Karma dupe?  It's sitting in my cart right now, but after the BB disappointment I hesitate to pull the trigger on it.


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 7, 2014)

And I just realized that I never mentioned... that's a lovely soap!


----------

